# Sirius Adds Liberal, Conservative Talk



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sirius Satellite Radio said it's offering three full-time channels of liberal and conservative talk programming to its listeners. The "Sirius Left" lineup includes Alan Colmes, Ed Schultz, Lynn Samuels, and Alex Bennett. The Sirius Right stream recently added Michael Savage, Laura Ingraham and Tony Snow. The company also has Air America radio, which offers best-selling author Al Franken and Janeane Garofalo.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2004)

I enjoy listening to Air America Radio http://www.airamericaradio.com here in the Seattle area where AM radio is dominated by right wing talk radio by ClearChannel. You would think that someone would have more progressive talk radio on the left coast!

I look forward to listening to Air America Radio on Dish Network once they bring it up!

kgrr


----------

